# Yes, Grow Pineapple and shoot them



## surapon (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear friends.
These are our Sweet Pineapple from our Solarium

Yes, So many years, that we not buy pineapple so often, because, every time that we buy pineapple, If the GOOD and SWEET, We will cut the top of it's green Leaves and grow in the 12 inches pot with a good top soil---another 4-5 months, Yes, We will eat that new generation of sweet pineapple again.
But, as photographer, before we eat them, I shoot the photos of them first----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 10, 2014)

These are our Sweet Pineapple from our Solarium


----------



## surapon (Feb 10, 2014)

These are our Sweet Pineapple from our Solarium


----------



## surapon (Feb 10, 2014)

These are our Sweet Pineapple from our Solarium.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

